# Attesa ET-S



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Besides what we can read in the X-Trail brochure, and on Nissan Canada's website, does anyone know were we can read about the complete inner workings of the X-Trail's AWD system ie. G-Sensors, why and how it engages, how it compares to other systems etc. etc.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> Besides what we can read in the X-Trail brochure, and on Nissan Canada's website, does anyone know were we can read about the complete inner workings of the X-Trail's AWD system ie. G-Sensors, why and how it engages, how it compares to other systems etc. etc.


The system is the same that is used in the nissan skyline/pathfinder awd/armada. Also in the infiniti G35x/M35x/FX35&45. There is a good point of how it works at the US. nissan website.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

but don't rely on it too much to get you out of trouble....as they always say prevention is better than cure...and one thing that really puzzles me is that the ETTSA ETS was developed for the Skyline but then most of the time the Skyline is rear wheel drive only when the tyres start to slip or something but for the Xty is the other way round right??? Which makes me wonder Y the Xty is mostly Front wheel drive....


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> but don't rely on it too much to get you out of trouble....as they always say prevention is better than cure...and one thing that really puzzles me is that the ETTSA ETS was developed for the Skyline but then most of the time the Skyline is rear wheel drive only when the tyres start to slip or something but for the Xty is the other way round right??? Which makes me wonder Y the Xty is mostly Front wheel drive....


Perhaps it may have something to do with the X-Trail being based on a FWD vehicle - the Almira, which sells in geographies all over the world except north america - as opposed to being based on a RWD vehicle.

jww


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

jww said:


> Perhaps it may have something to do with the X-Trail being based on a FWD vehicle - the Almira, which sells in geographies all over the world except north america - as opposed to being based on a RWD vehicle.
> 
> jww


Nissan Almera. 

But it shares a lot of things with the altima for example.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

jww said:


> Perhaps it may have something to do with the X-Trail being based on a FWD vehicle - the Almira, which sells in geographies all over the world except north america - as opposed to being based on a RWD vehicle.
> 
> jww


Well If i am correct the X-trail was kinda designed from a clean sheet of paper....and Being a SUV weight is one problem and making it FWD =Understeer and more understeer


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Competition wise, almost everything the X-Trail is competing against- The CR-V, the Escape, the Tribute, the Sportage, the Tuscon, the Equinox, the Vue, and whatever the Mitsu is called these days are FWD standard. (Did I forget any?)

That could explain it. 

Everything else- such as the Jeep Liberty or TJ, the Merc, and the Baby Land Rover- aren't really in he same class, at least here in Canada, and I don't know anyone who'd waste their money on a Tracker, unless they were GM-impaired or looking for an easy full-scale mini 4X4 mod.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

driftking said:


> Nissan Almera.
> 
> But it shares a lot of things with the altima for example.


Thanks for the spelling correction :thumbup: .

Based on my experience, however, the Primera is closer to the Altima than the Almera. Nissan doesn't sell anything similar to the Almera in north america (Sentra is sedan only, and smaller).

Cheers.

jww


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

jww said:


> Thanks for the spelling correction :thumbup: .
> 
> Based on my experience, however, the Primera is closer to the Altima than the Almera. Nissan doesn't sell anything similar to the Almera in north america (Sentra is sedan only, and smaller).
> 
> ...


The Almera and Sentra use the same mechanicals, interior, platform, and body shell. 

The Primera P12 is not even close in size to the Altima (which is based on the F/M platform). The only thing common between the two is the use of the QR engine in some versions.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

So you're all saying that the x-trail came from the platform of the sentra/almera?

like the CRV from the civic, Rav4 from the corolla, etc..


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I thought Terranismo had mentioned a while back that the X-Trail was based on an Almera Tino mini-van ?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=815755&postcount=6


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

I am not an engineer, but think the main point here is that the X-Trail is 'based' on a FWD vehicle. This simply means that some of the major components have been scaled from the parent to the child vehicle, and they are certainly not the same vehicle. So - put away any thoughts that the X-Trail is just an enlarged Almera or Sentra or whatever. Let's not forget that the ATTESA ET-S comes from the Skyline - yet it's found on the X-Trail as well as the Infinitti G35 AWD and FX35/45. Suffice it to say that the ATTESE ET-S is reported as being a robust and very advanced AWD system, and it's in the X-Trail - which has to mean something good right??

Remenger - the Ford Focus, Mazda 3 & 5 or Volvo S40 are all very different vehicles - yet they all share the same 'base' platform. Sharing of platforms is simply a way to allow manufacturers to reduce research and development as well as time-to-market by building on a common foundation. Kind of like every Costco being built on the same basic building footprint but being layed out differently.

That's how I see it anyway.

jww


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

jww said:


> I am not an engineer, but think the main point here is that the X-Trail is 'based' on a FWD vehicle. This simply means that some of the major components have been scaled from the parent to the child vehicle, and they are certainly not the same vehicle. So - put away any thoughts that the X-Trail is just an enlarged Almera or Sentra or whatever. Let's not forget that the ATTESA ET-S comes from the Skyline - yet it's found on the X-Trail as well as the Infinitti G35 AWD and FX35/45. Suffice it to say that the ATTESE ET-S is reported as being a robust and very advanced AWD system, and it's in the X-Trail - which has to mean something good right??
> 
> Remenger - the Ford Focus, Mazda 3 & 5 or Volvo S40 are all very different vehicles - yet they all share the same 'base' platform. Sharing of platforms is simply a way to allow manufacturers to reduce research and development as well as time-to-market by building on a common foundation. Kind of like every Costco being built on the same basic building footprint but being layed out differently.
> 
> ...


The X-Trail is a myriad of Nissan parts engineering. The basic platform comes from the Almera Tino or Tino mini-minivan in Europe. The Almera Tino itself is parts of the Almera chasis, who also shares architecture with the B-15 and G-10 families. Our suspension seems to be a mix of Murano, and Almera bits. Engines come from the Nissan parts bin (QR20DE; QR25DE; YD22DDTi; SR20VET) as do the transmissions.

Some interior components also come from other Nissans such as the indicator and steering column stalks, random switchgear, air conditioning vents, shift knob and boot, pedal assembly, steering wheel, and some random bits.

Our ATTESA AWD is not based on the Skyline. Nissan just used the name to denote a commonality between their AWD systems. The only true SUV that shared the ATTESA system was the past Infiniti QX4 (R50 chassis). Our's is based on a FWD drivetrain with a transverse engine, electronically actuated output shaft, and selectable ratios (FWD, Auto, LOCK). The Skyline is RWD based, longitudinal engine, with no selectable ratios instead torque is automatically distributed rear to front (opposed to front to rear as in the X).


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

So if the X-trail really does have the ETTESA-ETS like what u all said...is it possible then to change the amt of torque Bias for the front and rear wheels? As I know that many Tuned Skylines adjusted the power Bias between the Front and rear....If it can be done I'd hope to get my hands on a device which can change the torque bias so that i can Put More power to the rear wheels instead of having it to the front


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I don't know how the distribution of torque is calculated but it is proportional for the amount of slippage. I always use my X in AWD Auto (variable distribution of torque) and it feels very sure planted. The Skyline already has a built in RWD bias in its AWD system unlike the X-Trail which is like an advanced traction control system.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> I don't know how the distribution of torque is calculated but it is proportional for the amount of slippage. I always use my X in AWD Auto (variable distribution of torque) and it feels very sure planted. The Skyline already has a built in RWD bias in its AWD system unlike the X-Trail which is like an advanced traction control system.


Well I too leave it in "AUTO" mode and it does grip quite abit although there is some understeer which i do not like due to the Front wheel drive characteristics of the car...


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Well I too leave it in "AUTO" mode and it does grip quite abit although there is some understeer which i do not like due to the Front wheel drive characteristics of the car...


Have you tried lifting the throttle in the middle of the curb?? or slightly touching the brakes? that gets the tail out :thumbup: , in fact I think that it's a very nice handling vehicle for its size/weight.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

driftking said:


> Have you tried lifting the throttle in the middle of the curb?? or slightly touching the brakes? that gets the tail out :thumbup: , in fact I think that it's a very nice handling vehicle for its size/weight.


Yup i did that many times....I like that but then again its slow when i do that cos u're all over the place


----------

